# Best arrow for field



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

Shadowrider13 said:


> I'm looking into getting an arrow upgrade. I can't decide whether I should get Easton ace, acg, or carbon 1. Any other arrow that is good for field mention it please.


just do a search.....this topic's been at the top of the page for a couple of weeks.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

I highly recommend the CX Nano as the perfect field arrow.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

It seem that this years trend is the larger than nano size shafts. I've have been satisfied with the LightSpeed 3D's for the last 3 years; I am also shooting the PSE Radial X Pro shafts which are practically identical to the LightSpeeds but tougher. 
I've shot 550 with these; I've shot 520 with them. They work great no matter which score I'm zoned in on. :rofl:


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

The victory VAP's are good arrows as long as you get the .001. They are weight sorted. There lower grades are not.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Whichever produces the tightest and most consistent groups out of your setup...Just cuz you purchase the most expensive points and nocks available...doesn't guarantee you those top scores!

Jesse Broadwater shoots GoldTip Ultra Lite Pro 400's with heavy points for FIELD shooting...and those are NOT a "small diameter" arrow...about the size of a 1714 or 1814 aluminum, in fact...Tim Gillingham shot GoldTip Kinetic 300's with heavy points...and shot danged well with them...the misses were HIS fault and not that of the arrow.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Shadowrider13 said:


> I'm looking into getting an arrow upgrade. I can't decide whether I should get Easton ace, acg, or carbon 1. Any other arrow that is good for field mention it please.


Of the shafts you mentioned, i would go with the ACG. The ACE's are just to fragile, and I don't have any experience with the Carbon1s. I've found all carbon shafts to be somewhat lacking and prefer the AC shafts. Don't rule out ACCs. I have very good results with them, at least as good as with ACGs and they're cheaper.

Others to consider:
Victory VAP- I shot these for awhile and they're a decent shaft, but the components are so/so
CX Nano- big $$$ and don't spine the same as other arrows so be careful what you buy. Talk to somebody with a similiar set up before you buy them. I usually shoot .500 spine arrows and bought .490 spine nanos and they were waaaaay to stiff. I probably needed .580s. Expensive lesson
CX Maxima- I shot asome really good scores with them, but they have a lot of weight and spine variation dozen to dozen...plus they keep changing them year to year...

There's my $.02


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

after indoor season im going to give the acc a try


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

mag41vance said:


> It seem that this years trend is the larger than nano size shafts. I've have been satisfied with the LightSpeed 3D's for the last 3 years; I am also shooting the PSE Radial X Pro shafts which are practically identical to the LightSpeeds but tougher.
> I've shot 550 with these; I've shot 520 with them. They work great no matter which score I'm zoned in on. :rofl:


I will put my flame suit on but, I believe the only reason for this "trend" is because the GT crew just got on the bandwagon with the addition of Broadwater to their staff and Jesse knows better than most that you can't shoot an arrow that you can't break down at distance. Word was spreading like wild fire at Redding that Jesse was running 175gr tips in his arrows to break down the shaft. Gillingham and the rest of the GT'ers followed suit. Easton nano and CX nano shafts have dominated field shooting for a long time. FLAME AWAY!!!!  
FWIW, I don't think you can beat the C1 for cost, quality, performance, not with any shaft.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

You know what they say, Money talks and BS walks.

I'm sure GT will get things working the way they should before it's all said and done. 

There are lots of great shafts out there. VAPs, ACCs, ACGs, Carbon 1s, Medallions, Nanos, ...etc.

I currently have ACCs in my quiver. However, I have really considered shooting Medallions when the time comes to change. The XR shafts are cheaper than ACCs and are a bit smaller in diameter. There is no "Best" arrow for Field for the average Joe. It's what you can get to work in your bow and what you can afford to buy.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

I've been shooting Easton ACG 430's for the last 3 years (actually the same dozen!!! Very sturdy shafts!!) including 2 years shooting with Tom Crowe and his giant and very point heavy arrows and did not loose a shaft!! I am however going to try the Easton Pro Fields as soon as they arrive. They are a little larger in diameter than the ACG's and considering how many orange spots I missed by a few millimeters.....the extra diameter should be of some benefit. AND they are lighter than the ACG's....by a bunch!! My ACG's weigh 387grs. and the same Pro Field weighs around 340grs +/-!! Should be a nice shaft!! God bless


----------



## Brad Rega (Oct 31, 2002)

I haven't had any arrows group better than ACC for field. They are affordable and get the job done just fine. They shot so well at nationals nailing that x ring I purchased some more. Only other arrows I've shot we're ACE, Navigators, X10, and X10 pro tour. Went back to ACC cause I was low on money and have always shot well with them. They do so well I have no need to try anything else. Now FITA is another story. Past 30m wind likes to take them for a ride.


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

Lots of great scores have been shot with ACC's. Can't go wrong.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronc141 (Nov 15, 2006)

Black Eagle Arrows deep impact worked great for me. You need to check them out.


----------

